

Netflix launches a tech blog - waterlesscloud
http://techblog.netflix.com/

======
bradgessler
"We've been a software company since an accomplished engineer, Reed Hastings,
co-founded the company in 1997."

Note that success doesn't happen overnight. 1997 was 13 years ago.

~~~
Tichy
They've been successful for a while, though :-)

------
skorgu
In case anyone else was surprised at the failure of feed discovery in google
reader: <http://techblog.netflix.com/rss.xml> is the feed URL.

------
mirkules
I thoroughly enjoyed both following and participating in the Netflix challenge
(even though I never really got anywhere in the competition). If this blog is
in that same "advancing technology" spirit, I think it will be a success.

Nitpick: the logo/header has some really nasty jpeg artifacting.

------
jallmann
Here's to hoping for a post on why streaming subtitles are taking so damn long
to get out.

------
cookiecaper
Fingers crossed that one of their first posts is: "Moving away from
PlaysForSure DRM so that we can provide support to Linux desktop users". If
not, I expect this blog will be flooded with comments lamenting the lack of
Linux support, as most of their other blogs were the last time I looked.

I'm kind of surprised there hasn't been a stronger effort to crack
PlaysForSure DRM considering the widespread appeal of Netflix. According to
unofficial reports I read a while ago that I am too lazy to look back up and
cite, Microsoft's main motivation for disallowing Linux desktop support is
that they feel it will make it too easy to hack the protocol. And that makes
it even more surprising that someone hasn't gone in and cracked it just out of
spite for that position.

~~~
nodata
Are they really using PlaysForSure? I thought that died after the Zune fiasco.

~~~
cookiecaper
Ah, it appears you're correct. They are using Microsoft's similarly-named
"PlayReady" DRM, which also plays PlaysForSure content. See
[http://www.homemediamagazine.com/netflix/netflix-selects-
new...](http://www.homemediamagazine.com/netflix/netflix-selects-new-
microsoft-drm-19505); it seems that both PlayReady and PlaysForSure are
derived from Windows Media DRM 10: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayReady>.

Thanks for the correction, sorry for the error.

------
ramidarigaz
Oof. The JPEG logo looks awful.

